# Molly is poorly



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Molly started being sick yesterday morning, she was then quiet but started being sick again in the evening and then had some very bloody diarrhea. She had also not eaten all day. Off to the vets and the vet was most concerned that she was becoming dehydrated. She had a quick blood test and that confirmed she was starting to become dehydrated so she was admitted to spend the night on a drip 

She stayed relatively well all night so the vet said I could bring her home - despite her being sick on his table just as he told me she had not been sick all night. She was very quiet and tired and sick a couple more times then seemed to settle - until the afternoon when she again started to be sick and have more bloody diarrhea. She has also not eaten or drank. 

Back to the vets and they have admitted her again tonight. I am going to see the vet tomorrow morning when he will decide if she can come home or if she should be admitted to my regular vets instead of the emergency vets where she is currently.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh dear. Hope all goes well x


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was admitted to my vets this morning for xrays and more blood tests.

My vets were not entirely happy with her x-ray although definitely no blockage so after discussing various options she has now been referred to a specialist. I collected her and took her over there this afternoon. The vet there is trying some different medication and more tests tomorrow if she is no better


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Molly was admitted to my vets this morning for xrays and more blood tests.
> 
> My vets were not entirely happy with her x-ray although definitely no blockage so after discussing various options she has now been referred to a specialist. I collected her and took her over there this afternoon. The vet there is trying some different medication and more tests tomorrow if she is no better


Wishing Molly all the best for a quick recovery, hope you are ok too


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh no! Do they have any ideas as to what's wrong? Hope she gets better soon. She looked so happy and well in the last pictures I saw of her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is much brighter this morning so after discussion with vet he has discharged her and she will be readmitted if she goes downhill again - she is finally eating small amounts too  Some of her blood results not quite right and need checking again next week but he says nothing which would make him feel she needed to stay in vets for now.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great news! Lets hope she continues to get better.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness she is feeling better! Zorbie is going through something similar, he's had batteries of tests and so far possible theories are Addison's disease, poisonous mushrooms, liver disease and some kind of chronic autoimmune thing. They are such a worry when they feel poorly. All our dogs (and their people) send continued healing wishes to Molly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear there is some improvement. She is a tough cookie. 
Hope she continues to get betterer 
Not her normal pancreatitis?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Molly. She's such a tough little cookie. Glad she's a little better. Hope she keeps improving.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Poor Molly, it's always worrying when the Vet doesn't know whats wrong. I hope she's better today.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She stopped eating yesterday afternoon and started having bloody diarhhea again which continued all night with her up every half hour. She is a bit better this morning and has eaten a tiny amount. I have spoken to the specialist vet and he says she is "interesting" in that this has now affected her entire digestive system, starting with her stomach, then her oesophagus and now her lower intestine  Hopefully it is on its way out of her system now and he says he is happy for her to stay at home as long as she stays eating (small amounts) and does not get too flat. 

Does not seem to be her pancreatitis and really not totally sure what it is.

Hope Zorbie is improving soon Fairlie - it is scary when they are poorly and vets can not diagnose


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> it is scary when they are poorly and vets can not diagnose


Yes, it certainly is. Whatever is ailing Zorbie is more of a chronic thing. He lost weight and was anemic and lethargic in the summer. Last year he experienced something similar but was also very dehydrated. At first we thought he'd gotten into a bees nest. Thousands of dollars and multiple tests later we still have not got a clear idea of what is going on. 

People keep telling us to change his diet but I am at a loss as to where to even start. He likes his own food and it's worked well for years so...

The last few days he's been well. Never have I been so happy to see him stealing buckets and playing "football" with them in the yard and pestering us for extra cookies at tea.

How is Molly feeling today?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I remember Zorbie being so poorly last year too - glad to hear he has been stealing buckets and pestering for food 

Another unsettled night with more diarhhoea for Molly but at least not bloody any more and not quite as frequent. She is eating small amounts too so is hopefully recovering slowly.


----------



## Fuertelover (Sep 18, 2017)

Hope the improvement contines, must be heartbreaking to see her so poorly


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She was quite unsettled all day too but was improving towards the evening and slept all night without needing to get up once - think we are all feeling better after a good nights sleep 

She has eaten a bit more this morning, looks much brighter and has resumed carrying toys around


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is doing much better and eating well, but I spoke to my vet today and the specialist is concerned by some of the blood test results and suspecting that she may have Addisons disease  so she is having a blood test on Wednesday


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh dear!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Addisons ... poor pup - my MIL had that and lived on medication for 40 years after diagnosis.... Not heard of it in dogs before. Fingers crossed for little Molly Wally.
(So relieved that you have insurance!!)


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Molly is doing much better and eating well, but I spoke to my vet today and the specialist is concerned by some of the blood test results and suspecting that she may have Addisons disease  so she is having a blood test on Wednesday




Hope beautiful Molly is continuing to do better. I can only imagine your stress and worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Addisons ... poor pup - my MIL had that and lived on medication for 40 years after diagnosis.... Not heard of it in dogs before. Fingers crossed for little Molly Wally.
> (So relieved that you have insurance!!)


Thanks - blood test all done and two bandages due to struggling to get blood from one which the vet said may have been connected to a certain hairy person removing her own drip last week 

We had her breakfast and then a walk straight after though 



















She is a very good advert for insurance - although unfortunately she is only insured for £4000 per year and I am pretty sure we have blown that amount for this year now as her knee op was also in this policy year


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes, it does add up doesn't it. My vet friend was telling me about the tests for Addison's disease being complex, they have to trigger an adrenaline rush and then check to see how the adrenaline is being processed over some time, if I recall properly. In a normal dog they process stressful periods normally, with Addisons even something as small as a thunderstorm can send them into a tailspin of not being able to handle the adrenaline rush, resulting in unpredictable bouts of real sickness. Happily if Molly and Zorbie do have it, there is a medicine regime which can help. Don't quote me on any of this I might be getting all my medical conditions all mixed up.

Molly's bandages look very stylish, just like her collars!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is my understanding of the full Addisons test too Fairlie - my vets and the specialist were happy for a full blood test with some specific areas checked to make sure they are all improving after her illness.

Thankfully results back today and all showing good improvement so nothing to indicate it is Addisons and no more tests needed for now. Nothing to indicate what her illness was so vet says maybe a really bad bug and to just be super careful with her for a while as she may be vulnerable to other stomach problems while she recovers.


----------



## SueC (Oct 15, 2017)

Our puppy Molly has been ill with the same kind of symptoms. She eventually tested positive for Giardia. She is so much better now after a week of Meds. Hope your Molly continues to improve.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread, poor Molly and poor you, must have been such a worry.
Hopefully all on the up now.
Look forward to some Molly and Chase autumn posing,


----------

